# Sunday 4th February - LBG



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Davey G has announced the next window of opportunity for the comp in Feb. I am away on the 2nd week of Feb, so propose an early start from BMP in the morning on the 4th Feb......also there are a few Canberrans I havent met yet! anyone else keen for an early start?

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZzXYpwAACjfgAASQKUAGAAglCA/79+gMAC21iJpB6g0ekaepo9QDINTJmlMp6jRiYg0Bho0obVNiT1PUPTUGg0IJMUnJQRh4xy9P7c6r127zIr5rtUUKw6W/cWqlLXbHVPxF76fFnllGVwlksUt7UpR2H3Dddu7PAOOyiVixmuRyT3MGkE+YuvHtDB4DAWPc1klFCog4xAsRtVi7aTVt2CjAi1FLY3ZhiXrU1jCkKPy6ZyjwEyKchfDXvEPEA5z1MKqjoEY2T+RwdjK51jcXckU4UJCc12KcA==


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

yeah I am keen to hunt natives first, then hunt redfins to get some points (not that I am competative at all) :lol:

not sure what time I will turn up, will be early, but want to troll deep divers up and down the west wall from BMP (always wanted to target this spot) go up redfin alley after that, look for something bigger than 22cm.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahoy Ash, I'm keen as well, look forward to meeting you :wink: 

Your plan sounds good - target natives early, then target redfin later because I haven't caught a native after flogging the water for 4 hours :roll:

EDIT: I'll bring along the cash for that voucher as well :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Squidder said:


> EDIT: I'll bring along the cash for that voucher as well :wink:


oh, forgot all about that, still have the voucher, happy to swap if you still are! will bring it along!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello,

May try and make it, cant see why not Ash!

I reckon we can put you on to some 40cm + Redfin easily enough but the natives may be another story, my Golden Perch seems so long ago but im sure Funda and the kids will pull in thousands right from under our nose ( Jason & I are in training under Master Cod Whisperer! ).

Very keen mate, will stay in touch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Yo! I'll be there :wink:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Me Toooooooooooooooo

Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Great, looks like just about everyone..........I wont set a time, I am going to get there early, some may beat me, some may not (Derek) and will be trolling the rock wall west from the BMP launch area in the first instance, then onc I have caught enough Cod and yellow Belly :lol: hit redfin alley and try and beat the PB.......looking forward to it!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

BUMP

Just a reminder Canberra Crew, outting for this Sunday 4th, turn up whenever and leave whenever, as long as it's in the am.

Lets take the lead this month in the state vs state comp!

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Are you trying to be cryptic, its Monday for god sake! <sigh>

You turning another number?

See what we can do, sure Claire would be keen for some nibblets...

Im sure at least I can donate some Redfin!

PS - Yes still coming to fish on Sunday, go the natives!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaP+nVMAABxfgAASUOWECoBkECo/7/6gIACCGqeghiaJ5T1NMAnom0IImkeo0GgMIADQNCAngcXrGBaHy1r9R0l8kguOkscmjBcMJJV2avbGltRgPYu0unxgZtPBA3MxhykZbP7EnSWZI6mipnW8UxD850P8uImnVmulG/B0WkVRHseZyh+fZBgstcw6L9efEwamh1ZLrhNGYbh+SDwKwjtEDvk/F3JFOFCQo/6dUw==


----------



## Jack_Hunter (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Guys

Im the newbie from brisbane. I would be keen to come along to this meet and greet/ comp. Just wondering what the general time would be for start and finish fishing. Would like to meet a few of you, and have a look at your yaks.

cheers
mitch


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Mitch

hmmm, some of us are morning people and some of us are not....so some will turn up at like 5am and some as late as 9am, I persoannly will hit there around 6am and get off the water around 10am.......but we all turn up and leave at strange times.........so getting us all on the bank for a chat and look at the yaks can be a little difficult.......afternoon sessions might be a little bit easier for you to come along as we generally set a depart time when we are all on the bank.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRKzZnsAABPfgAASQKdgEAAiEAA/Z96gIABkNVPanqeoZCflTaNJ6TwoRNMieoGmQMRhDgZffmmdLuFJxyv3WGLPmg8IpSONtu8PXESHiEFczE0bBdGstCySSCD4FvXMUrOq2ffXV++ILnAzAUwmBoTNlkJgB4oRDof4u5IpwoSAlZsz2A==


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

HI GUYS

I am in as well. See you there in the early am if the grog gods dont get hold of me the night before. Have not ben to LBG sice the last time I met some of you guys there. Natives are also priority nr one for me.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Aiming for 5:30am at the ramp, see you guys on the water if not before.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVh8z2UAAAzfgAASYKFKGIABUAA3599gIABIim0mgAHpqaNPSekA1R6mamg0MQNMgPUYDhpwXkwhEQk1wLMHxIyMumBtw2GKVajOT0rS62SgiWI+xId4nX4EEjWw3IrlVCCm24h+LuSKcKEgsPmeyg==


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, one at a time mate!

Speaking of cig's I have to come see the new beast nice and early ( See your sig has been updated! ), also have another favour to ask...

My Pirahna max10 is having major issues, can I bring it and plug my transducer into your head unit briefly to see if its my transducer that is causing the problems ( 100% sure it is ), that would be sweet mate... Only for about 1 minute to se if you have the same problems otherwise my head unit is screwed ( Still awaiting a response from BLA/Humminbird ).

Edit : Thats if you have it rigged onto....erm, yeah.... 

Cheers mate, see you then...


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Man you guys are not fooling around about an early start. Do you? It is obvious that you did not have friends over for a bbq. I might try for 06.00


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

